# petrol prices!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...well diesel prices actually! Whats happened in the 10 days I've been in the UK??? It had crept up to 1.14 before I went, its now 1.23 !!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> ...well diesel prices actually! Whats happened in the 10 days I've been in the UK??? It had crept up to 1.14 before I went, its now 1.23 !!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


In Herefordshire i saw it £1.36 per litre yesterday!!!

How much is it in Spain for Diesel and also unleaded? xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> In Herefordshire i saw it £1.36 per litre yesterday!!!
> 
> How much is it in Spain for Diesel and also unleaded? xx


Diesel was €1.23 when I looked a while ago, but it varies as it does in the UK from station to station, area to area etc. I didnt notice the price of petrol but its usually a few cents dearer! It just alarmed me that it had gone up so much in such a short space of time! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Diesel was €1.23 when I looked a while ago, but it varies as it does in the UK from station to station, area to area etc. I didnt notice the price of petrol but its usually a few cents dearer! It just alarmed me that it had gone up so much in such a short space of time!
> 
> Jo xxx


Just the same here Jo, in a week it went up by over 10p per litre! Thought you meant it was £1.23 here in UK sorry!
Did you have a good Xmas in the UK? bet your glad to be be back in Spain, i believe its a little warmer there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Just the same here Jo, in a week it went up by over 10p per litre! Thought you meant it was £1.23 here in UK sorry!
> Did you have a good Xmas in the UK? bet your glad to be be back in Spain, i believe its a little warmer there!



Oh yes, much warmer here. Theres something about Spain. The minute we land and I look out of the window, my heart misses a beat. I cant explain it, but its kinda laid back, brighter and feels like I belong here! It was nice to see the family in the UK, but nice to get back too!!!! Had a lovely walk along the beach this afternoon, my husband even got a sunburnt nose!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

gorgeous day wasn't it? apart from when I had to go and pull my OH's van out of the mud that he got stuck in!! 

Prices are high hey? Don't know what's happened but haven't heard anyone saying anything either...

Sorry I didn't make it Jo, but will def give you a ring or a mssg when I'm your way next & have time for a coffee xx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> ...well diesel prices actually! Whats happened in the 10 days I've been in the UK??? It had crept up to 1.14 before I went, its now 1.23 !!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


They've been creeping up for a while . Price is 1,18 € here but the price in Andalucia is higher because in addition to the government fuel tax the regions have a small tax on it as well & the Andalucian tax is higher than here in Murcia. 
When I commented on it the other day whilst filling up the pump attendant sid " It's the holidays , it always goes Up ". Thinking about it , he's right as it always creeps up in the summer. 
Last week here it was 1,138 on monday, 1,145 on tuesday, 1,168 weds; & 1,183 thursday.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> They've been creeping up for a while . Price is 1,18 € here but the price in Andalucia is higher because in addition to the government fuel tax the regions have a small tax on it as well & the Andalucian tax is higher than here in Murcia.
> When I commented on it the other day whilst filling up the pump attendant sid " It's the holidays , it always goes Up ". Thinking about it , he's right as it always creeps up in the summer.
> Last week here it was 1,138 on monday, 1,145 on tuesday, 1,168 weds; & 1,183 thursday.


Fuel prices are rising globally with the increase in crude oil prices, due mainly to greater demand from developing countries like China and India. Cold weather in US (and in Northern Europe recently) has contributed. Plus in UK, there was a nearly 1p fuel duty rise on 1st January and further 3p rise on 4th January when VAT goes up from 17.5 to 20%.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Fuel prices are rising globally with the increase in crude oil prices, due mainly to greater demand from developing countries like China and India. Cold weather in US (and in Northern Europe recently) has contributed. Plus in UK, there was a nearly 1p fuel duty rise on 1st January and further 3p rise on 4th January when VAT goes up from 17.5 to 20%.


Yes, I appreciate that but they are still $ 50 a barrel down on the last highest price, yet the pump price is nearly back to what it was then ? In addition , why have prices in Spain increased over 50% in the same period that they've only gone up 25 % in the U K ? Something fishy going on somewhere ! 
The one thing the countries should have stopped years ago is the anchoring of boats off-shore waiting for prices to rise ! Torbay is knee-deep in them , some staying for 3 months !


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

81 cents diesel, 92cents petrol per litre, here on El Hierro,

Hepa


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> 81 cents diesel, 92cents petrol per litre, here on El Hierro,
> 
> Hepa


It wasn't that long ago that it was 60c for diesel on your island !


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> It wasn't that long ago that it was 60c for diesel on your island !


About 18 months ago, still cheaper than the U.K. though, shall have to bring out the bicycles!
Hepa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I can fill my car up in Egypt for approx 12 pound sterling.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, I appreciate that but they are still $ 50 a barrel down on the last highest price, yet the pump price is nearly back to what it was then ? In addition , why have prices in Spain increased over 50% in the same period that they've only gone up 25 % in the U K ? Something fishy going on somewhere !
> The one thing the countries should have stopped years ago is the anchoring of boats off-shore waiting for prices to rise ! Torbay is knee-deep in them , some staying for 3 months !


The gasoline price on the international market is a lot higher now than when the crude oil was at $140 a barrel, because of insatiable demand for refined petroleum products (including road fuels) from developing countries. Also there are different market forces at work in each country, so you can't make a direct comparison between Spain and UK. At pre-tax levels, UK in fact has one of the lowest wholesale prices for petrol and diesel because of competition, including supermarkets that buy fuels on the spot market. Perhaps in Spain there is less competition, and while taxation levels are lower, any hike in wholesale prices has a greater effect on retail prices. Also the euro has been weaker against US$.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

On Gran Canaria petrol is around 85 cents, diesel is 10 cents less. In southern Tenerife petrol costs 67 and diesel about 5 cents less. Enjoy your motoring!


----------



## veronica1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea, Spain´s getting nearly as bad as UK, except it´s in the sunshine!!



Jaxx said:


> In Herefordshire i saw it £1.36 per litre yesterday!!!
> 
> How much is it in Spain for Diesel and also unleaded? xx


----------

